
Be careful of hackers, Facebook is no longer safe, IT experts warns - wanna
https://www.abelabel.com/2018/04/be-careful-of-hackers-facebook-is-no-longer-safe-it-experts-warns/
======
wanna
I think we need a user friendly social network that is not greedy for profit

